# Why all The Beatles except John hated Yoko Ono



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

Yoko Ono at MoMA performing her conceptual poem _Voice Piece for Soprano_:


----------



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

lol I finally understand. You can go an November 28th for a live presentation!:2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

The woman is just plain weird!


----------



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> The woman is just plain weird!


 
Is there a word more eccentric than eccentric?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

Bizarre?


----------



## Andy (Aug 31, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Bizarre?


 
Bizarrely Eccentric.:2thumbs:


----------



## boi (Aug 31, 2010)

hehe...I dont like yoko ono's performance art. She did the "cut piece" performance at carnegie hall in the 60's. Didn't like that one either even though it's considered such a feminist contemporary piece of art heheh


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2010)

And a YouTube comment: "No﻿ one called the paramedics??"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 31, 2010)

:lol:


----------

